# 24 hp Briggs surging and backfire with no load



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

Back again with a resurrection of an older post. Same mower that I worked on before.....Here's a little summary......Mower would run for a while then start surging and backfiring under a load. Cleaned and rebuilt the carb and had a problem with the motor not returning to idle. After fixing a probable air leak it seemed to run fine for a couple of months.

Now it is surging and popping only under no load. Once the PTO is engaged it supposedly runs alright. ( I personally have not gotten this machine back yet). 

With my limited knowledge I am suspecting a carb issue. Any suggestions about anything else to look for would be appreciated. 

model 446677
type 0463-E1

Thanks Jack


----------



## tmrperformance (Sep 5, 2009)

id def. check the carb, and also the governor, make sure its set correctly. sounds like it could be a combo.


----------



## Al Bunzel (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi,

I agree with tmrperformance.

Is it back firing through the exhaust or the carby?

Kind Regards
Al Bunzel


----------



## hrdware98 (Feb 28, 2009)

most likely surging due to a lean air fuel mix or another air leak in the area of the intake


----------

